# After Effects: wie kann ich eine Komposition bzw. einen Keyframe-Pfad spiegeln?



## planeto (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo, es geht um After Effects.

Ich habe (siehe Bild) zwei Kompositionen, die oberhalb meiner Erdkugel die türkisen Pfeile entlang der pinken Pfade fahren lassen. (Pfeile mit _transformieren -> position_ bewegt)

Exakt die gleichen Bewegungen sollen unterhalb der Kugel dargestellt werden, dazu müsste ich im Grunde nur die 1. und 2. Komposition duplizieren und danach an der vertikalen Achse spiegeln. Dazu finde ich aber weder im Programm, noch im Handbuch, noch im Web eine Möglichkeit. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass die Lösung anders geht.

Es geht mir nicht darum, das irgendwie hinzuziehen, es soll eine exakte Kopie sein!

Bild: http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hilfeaf4.jpg


//Um das Problem deutlicher zu machen ein anderes Beispiel:
Stellt Euch vor, Ihr animiert eine Fliege, die auf einem liegenden Spiegel landet und dann weiterfliegt. Im Spiegel müsste genau die Komposition der landenden Fliege sein, nur eben an der vertikalen Achse gespiegelt.


----------



## bokay (19. Februar 2008)

Erstelle eine Precomposition "STRG+Shift+C"; Stelle diese neue Composition auf 3D; Drücke "W" um rotieren zu können; Drehe die Comp. auf der x Achse. (Wenn du "Shift" während des drehens gedrückt hältst tust du dir leichter (Es wird nur in 45° Schritten "gedreht")

Hoffe das hilft....


----------



## planeto (19. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich kann es leider erst morgen Vormittag wieder ausprobieren, aber das klingt schon mal sehr gut! Könnte genau das richtge sein.


----------



## axn (19. Februar 2008)

Alternativ kannst du auf [100%]/[-100%] skalieren. 

mfg

axn


----------



## planeto (20. Februar 2008)

@bokay: tolles Ding, aber es verändert mir nur die Ebene selbst, nicht aber deren Bewegungsablauf.

@axn: schon probiert, das funktioniert nicht. Das führt nur dazu, dass die Ebene rückwärts fährt.

Ich denke, mein Problem ist, dass ich mich ncith erklären kann, denn was ich suche, muss es geben. Hier noch mal ein Bild zur Erklärung:

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/4981/hilfe4yx2.jpg

Den oberen Teil (Ebene + Bewegung) habe ich, den unteren Teil möchte ich durch das Kopieren und Spiegeln oder Kippen der oberen Ebene erhalten.


*LÖSUNG GEFUNDEN!*
Ich Glücklicher habe die Lösung im SlashCam Forum gefunden. Dort hat jemand die gleiche Frage gestellt und zwei Lösungsvorschläge bekommen...

Link: slashCAM Forum :: Thema anzeigen - Komposition kopieren und "spiegeln"

Folgende Lösung brachte mich mit einem Klick auf simpelste Weise zum Ziel:



> Autor: sevcha vom: Mi 04 Jan, 2006 13:36
> 
> zuerst animierte komposition duplizieren (Strg D),
> diese komposition musst du dann nur noch in der in der x-achse negativ skalieren:
> ...



eine weitere Erklärung konnte ich nicht umsetzen, da mir nicht klar ist, was der Autor meint:



> Autor: Jörg vom: Mi 04 Jan, 2006 14:13
> 
> vertikale und horizontale Spiegelungen erreicht man, indem man die comp am entsprechenden mittleren Anfasser im comp Fenster über den Mittelpunkt der gewünschten Richtung zieht.Spiegelungen in beide Richtungen mit diagonalem Zug der Eckpunkte.Wenns nicht ganz genauso groß wird, skalieren. Dabei behält die Umschalttaste ihre bewährte Funktion, wobei sevchas Weg der sauberste ist, wenn die Dimensionen dabei nicht verändert werden sollen.


----------

